# Austin, TX - Backyard Insulated Vertical Reverse Flow Build



## cold2case (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello from Austin, Texas! I'm joining the forum after years of following this jewel of a website for smoking tips and techniques. What helped kickstart joining was my new endeavor that is building a smoker for my backyard, IN my backyard!

My old offset barrel char-griller that served me many great years fell victim to rust a few months ago so I'm replacing it with what I hope is a forever smoker. I helped my buddy build a rather large reverse flow cabinet smoker last year so I'm using what we learned from that build to make a scaled down version of his"Large Marge" in my backyard. 

I'm using is a $100 cheapo gasless mig welder from Amazon that plugs into a regular ol house electrical socket. 

Here are my scribbles of the dimensions of what I'm building. The firebox is 1/3 of the cook chamber. In my book the only way to smoke is to use wood oak, pecan, or mesquite, all of which are available a plenty around here. The outside dimensions of the entire smoker will be 24" x 24" x 55 3/4"













dimensions.JPG



__ cold2case
__ Oct 17, 2016






There will be 2 false walls, one on each side that stop 3 inches from the roof of the cook chamber. 

I'm currently working on the frame. Will post pictures as soon as it's done!

Thanks to all!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 18, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!

Glad to have you with us!

Looking forward to seeing your build!

Al


----------



## elginplowboy (Oct 18, 2016)

Good luck on your build. Im just up the road over in Elgin. What do ya plan on smoking?


----------



## billbo (Oct 18, 2016)

Welcome smoking friend! I look forward to seeing the build!


----------



## cold2case (Oct 18, 2016)

Good ol Elgin, I'm originally from Giddings so I know Elgin pretty well. Pork ribs are my specialty but I plan on smoking everything on this once it's done. I typically smoke brisket 3 or 4 times a year and turkey for sure.


----------



## cold2case (Oct 19, 2016)

I picked up some 1 1/4" - 11ga tube and some 1/4" plate this weekend and have the frame put together. The frame was welded at my buddy's place with a much better welder along with jigs to keep it square then I brought it home and welded the plate in my backyard with the little splatter welder. 













image3.JPG



__ cold2case
__ Oct 19, 2016






Not too bad eh?













image1.JPG



__ cold2case
__ Oct 19, 2016


















image2.JPG



__ cold2case
__ Oct 19, 2016






Next I'll find some wheels to help move it around. This thing is pretty heavy already and that's just one plate. 3 more to go...


----------



## cold2case (Nov 6, 2016)

More progress. Wheels are on and most of the bottom plate is installed. I also tacked the stack on just to see what it would look like. I'll pop it off again and cut a hole for exhaust pull. I'm thinking a 4x6 inlet should be enough to create enough draft. 













IMG_7696.JPG



__ cold2case
__ Nov 6, 2016





[/IMG]


----------



## cold2case (Nov 6, 2016)

My buddy gave me some insulation left over from his build. Has anyone ever used this type of mineral wool? Is it safe?













IMG_7650.JPG



__ cold2case
__ Nov 6, 2016


----------



## cold2case (Jan 22, 2017)

Finally more progress. I have the inner walls and false walls all welded up :-). There's a 1 inch gap on each side of the cook chamber. Next I'll insulate and weld bottom of the cook chamber. 

Im using a flux cores welder and can't quite get all of the slag with the steel brush. Does anyone know the best way to wash the inside before seasoning? Could there be anything out there somewhat environmentally safe i could spray inside to flush it out clean? I'm in my backyard and don't wanna hurt the grass too much. 













IMG_8414.JPG



__ cold2case
__ Jan 22, 2017


----------



## cliff43j (Jan 23, 2017)

Lookin' good!  I wish that I had the ability and skills to do something like that, but I'll have to be satisfied with making modifications to my MES...


----------



## gary s (Jan 25, 2017)

Looking Good, we built one almost like what you have going about 4 years ago

Gary


----------

